# We miss you D



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of sweet D, such a beautiful girl. Even though you only had 4 short years together it sounds like you made lots of wonderful memories and shared an amazing friendship. She will live on in your heart forever, run free sweet girl!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet D. Once they find place in your heart they never leave and live there forever.

Run free sweet girl, run fast and strong!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dickens*

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, Dickens!
I've added her name to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-23.html#post3616073


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girlDickens.
The pictures are beautiful .


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss--she looks like she was a sweet and beautiful girl. :'(


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I send my deepest sympathies - looks like she had a fabulous 4 years with you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Dickens. Thanks so much for giving her a wonderful life and memories in the four years that you had her. Keeping you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of D - such a beautiful girl.Sounds like she had an amazing 4 years of fun with you and that you have many happy memories of your time spent together

Run free and sleep softly D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Dickens. 

She was a beautiful girl. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed Dickens.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Dickens. This is a very tough time. We know your hurt and sorrow.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet D, may she rest in peace.


----------

